# Hermaphrodite Katahdin Sheep - Castrated 8/9/2010



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jul 31, 2010)

So I got to bottle baby sheep back in the spring.  Kate and Clyde are wonderful pets.  I noticed about a month ago that Kate had a lump below her Vulva.  Thinking that it was tumor or something I caught her and inspected it more closely.  What I found is what feels like 2 testicles.

It makes sense, because her voice is very low and she really likes to mount things.  

I have not had the vet out to look at her.  My question is this, do I need to worry about it?  She is a pet, not planning to breed or eat her.  What woudl you do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 31, 2010)

If she does have testicles and they are working testicles, you may want to wether her. She may act like a regular male and that could be a pain for being just a pet. I would ask your vet about it.


----------



## patandchickens (Aug 1, 2010)

I was under the impression (from being a biologist, not from being around so many sheep, so I certainly could be wrong!) that hermaphrodite/intersex sheep and goats usually have a conspicuously penislike structure, of whatever size, at the lower part of the vulva (usually there, NOT further along the belly like on a real male), and that this is the major external sign of the condition? With the scrotumlike structure, with or without testicle-type dealies inside, being more "optional" and variable?

Pat


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Aug 3, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> I was under the impression (from being a biologist, not from being around so many sheep, so I certainly could be wrong!) that hermaphrodite/intersex sheep and goats usually have a conspicuously penislike structure, of whatever size, at the lower part of the vulva (usually there, NOT further along the belly like on a real male), and that this is the major external sign of the condition? With the scrotumlike structure, with or without testicle-type dealies inside, being more "optional" and variable?
> 
> Pat


Now that you say that, her Vulva is not normal.  She is my only female sheep, so I compared her to my female goats and I see what you are discribing.  At the base of her Vulva which is above the Testicles, there is a something that sticks out.  I did not know what to make of it, but after reading your post, I get it now.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Aug 3, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If she does have testicles and they are working testicles, you may want to wether her. She may act like a regular male and that could be a pain for being just a pet. I would ask your vet about it.


I hear what you are saying.  Right now, she / he is behaving, but if she begins to get pushy, then the testicles may have to come off.


----------



## peachick (Aug 5, 2010)

Ed!
Interesting...  did you tell Kent?
He probably can help you "fix" her.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Aug 6, 2010)

peachick said:
			
		

> Ed!
> Interesting...  did you tell Kent?
> He probably can help you "fix" her.


Yes I told Kent.  He suggested I have Dr. Sarah Link out.  I will be having her out soon to check horses and will have her take a look at Kate then.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Aug 6, 2010)

I talked with my vet.  She is coming out on Monday to give shots to numerous animals and we are planning on castrating our sweet Kate at that time.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought I would provide everyone and update.  My vet was out Monday and she confirmed they were indeed healthy productive testicles.  She recommended castrating her so that she would not pick up any ram like tendencies as she matured.  They were surgically removed that day and Kate is doing fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad you got it taken care of. Hormones can be a pain to deal with, especially male hormones.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 13, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Glad you got it taken care of. Hormones can be a pain to deal with, especially male hormones.


:/

I resemble that remark.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 13, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_RESEMBLE_ Eh?


----------

